# Digital Volume Control - what's best to control from?



## Mpegger (Oct 31, 2014)

In a setup which is purely digital till the signal is output to the speakers, does it matter which device controls the volume?

My setup:
Windows 10 PC > HDMI out to Home Theatre Amp > Speakers

Seeing as how the signal should stay in a digital form till it's output from the HT amp to the spakers, I'm wondering what's best in regards to controlling the volume. Should the HT Amp be left at a fixed high volume, while varying the PC volume controls? Or should the PC volume be fixed high, and the HT amp volume control be used instead?

On the same note, is it bad for the HT amp to be left at a high volume all the time?


----------

